# Screw the guests read now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ivintheterrible (Jul 15, 2008)

ok well ive been giving input and and asking questions on here for a while. all of a sudden there has been a influx of guests on the site resulting in the error ?server is too busy, try agian later? well this is BS, there are 145 members on and 463 guests. give acess to the members, these people are not contributing, why do i have to wait 20 min for a 15 year old guest to log off to get on and help ppl an recive help? anybody with me? oh yeah your a guest sign up to say something. COME ON RIU STICK WITH ME !!!!


----------



## stucklikechuck (Jul 15, 2008)

i am a newbie to this site and i have to agree that the "server too busy" msg is quite annoying!!!!


----------



## DR growgood (Jul 15, 2008)

i hear ya your right nothin else pisses me off


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 15, 2008)

lol prolly larger servers are called for more so than asking guest not to come in... although I have to admit that the busy server page fn pisses me off!! specially when I am in the middle of a discussion... either way I love riu and I believe in sharing..


----------



## ivintheterrible (Jul 15, 2008)

im not trying to say fuck the guests, and i love RIU, but honestly since i posted this thread 1 hour ago i just got back on, im not trying to bash here but keep 50 member slots open, theres no reason 463 guests are on and i cant touch this website in 1 hour, yes they need larger servers but in the meantime let the members contributing get on or there will be blank posts w/o replies and vis-versa fuck as im posting this reply im getting server is too busy errors, sign up or fuck OFF


----------



## rkm (Jul 15, 2008)

Why dont you all call the manager and ask for your money back?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 15, 2008)

This sucks.


----------



## namenottaken (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been trying to read through some long threads all night and keep getting the server busy error......grrrrrr It's a good thing the All-Star game is still on otherwise I would have thrown my laptop by now


----------



## pandabear (Jul 15, 2008)

they are upgrading it holdfast


----------



## shamegame (Jul 15, 2008)

ivintheterrible said:


> im not trying to say fuck the guests,


The title of the thread has the phrase " screw the guests " in it. You are right you aren't *trying *to say it, you said it. 

Guests are people too. Guests are not pudding!


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 15, 2008)

THIS IS SOOOOO LAME!!!!!!!!!!!!! HURRRRRRRYYYYYYYY UPPPPP!!!! please lol


----------



## ivintheterrible (Jul 15, 2008)

RKM STFU i did not ask for smartass comments, by the way how much have you contributed to NORML this year, $ your whole crops profit minus smoke, i didnt think so. keep the BS off this thread. PM me if you got a problem


----------



## ivintheterrible (Jul 15, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The title of the thread has the phrase " screw the guests " in it. You are right you aren't *trying *to say it, you said it.
> 
> Guests are people too. Guests are not pudding!


yeah your right and i stick by it, im just saying members who help members out and vis-versa cant get on because of a influx of guests, all i want is for the ppl contributing to the site to be able to get on and continue doing so


----------



## shamegame (Jul 15, 2008)

ivintheterrible said:


> yeah your right and i stick by it, im just saying members who help members out and vis-versa cant get on because of a influx of guests, all i want is for the ppl contributing to the site to be able to get on and continue doing so


 
Website adspace value goes up as traffic goes up. Pay-per-click ads get clicked on more when traffic goes up. Websites with as much traffic as RIU get make great money. When server capacity is reached, the site owner(s) go out and pay for more bandwidth to handle the higher traffic, which in turn makes the site more money...

It will be taken care of I am sure. Nothing to be alarmed over.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 16, 2008)

I was wondering why I kept getting that message. All I can say is come on guests, sign up and start growing.


----------



## blackout (Jul 16, 2008)

guess i am lucky i live in oz as never any problems logging on etc ,but i guess the rest of the world is asleep , or whatever sorry to hear of your probs over there. regards blackout ,.


----------



## rkm (Jul 16, 2008)

ivintheterrible said:


> RKM STFU i did not ask for smartass comments, by the way how much have you contributed to NORML this year, $ your whole crops profit minus smoke, i didnt think so. keep the BS off this thread. PM me if you got a problem


You asked for my comments by posting this thread, you just cant expect everyone to jump on board and bitch with you. I am not going to PM you, I am just going to put it here so everyone can see. NORML has nothing to do with this site. But since you bring it up, how much have you contributed to this site to help defer costs of operation? You know, it kinda comes down to that saying that if you dont vote you cant bitch, same principal. Fortunately, I am very familiar with what is going on with the site. I run webservers and database servers everyday, and I am very aware of what it takes to keep these damn things running and sometimes shit happens, also you creating this frivolous thread bitching is doing nothing but taking up space on the server, thus costing more money. It takes money and time, and I would be willing to bet that the admin has a fulltime occupation and a personal life besides this board that he probably does not make a dime on. Luckilly in my position I am able to spend upwards of $20,000 on equipment to keep my servers from having significant downtime, which the amount I quoted is chump change in my world, and usually where I start and it goes up from there. This type of system does require maintenance. I have two suggestions. One, if you feel as if you need to bitch then I suggest that you and anyone else contribute to the cause. Two, get an appreciation of what it takes to run a site such as this, and how they work especially when providing something for the entire planet. Web applications have certain pitfalls and nuances, its just the nature of the beast. If you dont like it then leave, excercise your rights and go somewhere else. Show some respect for the people that are providing this free service. You are a prime example of what is wrong with todays society, bitching over something that is free, I dont get it? My dad used to tell me to shit in one hand and bitch in the other and see which fills up faster. If this is not acceptable, you STFU, remember this is a FREE site, so take it at face value or go somewhere else.


----------



## shrubsmokes (Jul 16, 2008)

if this was one of those forums where you cant see posts till you join i would have never signed up.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

pandabear said:


> they are upgrading it holdfast


*Pandas right..hey panda.. This pisses me off more probably more then anyone..I'm running win. 98 on a 667mhz system, so it takes a shit load of time for me to post anyway..the to have it crash after I type out a novel.. but it's for us after all..and as far as members....unless you've paid..we're all the same...(it seems)*


----------



## SeattlePot (Jul 16, 2008)

If your going through RIU withdrawel really bad you can always go through the forums on the Google cache.


----------



## smutpeddler (Jul 16, 2008)

he has seperation anxiety from a pot growing website.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 16, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The title of the thread has the phrase " screw the guests " in it. You are right you aren't *trying *to say it, you said it.
> 
> Guests are people too. Guests are not pudding!



Are you saying he screws pudding?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 16, 2008)

Can we all see that is is working great today after all the hard work Rollitup has put in? There was an issue and now it is fixed and better than ever so everyone chill.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2008)

ivintheterrible said:


> RKM STFU i did not ask for smartass comments, by the way how much have you contributed to NORML this year, $ your whole crops profit minus smoke, i didnt think so. keep the BS off this thread. PM me if you got a problem




this thread is BS.


----------



## rkm (Jul 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread is BS.


I am suprised you are just now saying something fdd. Maybe you smoked one before I did. Or are you just looking for a reason?


----------



## shenagen (Jul 16, 2008)

They'll get it fixed...there never used to be many probs...only recently has the server been messing up.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Can we all see that is is working great today after all the hard work Rollitup has put in? There was an issue and now it is fixed and better than ever so everyone chill.


*11:34 it did it again..... *


----------



## Admin (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup, it did do it again. Just like an ill person, we generally only know to diagnose a problem when symptoms present; we can't fix the site when it's telling us nothing is broken. Stability should be back soon, just hang in there 

If you use the Opera browser, pressing back will keep your form contents. This is great when e.g. posting long messages - just in case.. I'm not recommending you all hop to another browser, just putting it out there as another option for anyone who might like it.

One final thing - it's not the bloody guests


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 16, 2008)

My personal feeling is that NO ONE who hasn't contributed to the site financially a la Elite membership should be bitching when the site has problems.... YES THIS INCLUDES ME.

Actually I would like to pay.... but last time I checked they were still having problems with setting up a secure pay method.

Anyhooooo.... IMO... until one contributes financially to the site I think we are all entitle to the same access... including guests because really what's the difference.... the fact that a member created a user name vs. someone who didn't?

This place costs money to run and I'm pretty sure it's not making a profit so we all need to sit tight and accept that sometimes there will be problems and RIU will fix them as best they can as fast as they can. After all... they want us here just as much as we want to be here.

This post is not intended to flame anyone..... it is just my opinion...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 16, 2008)

Im using firefox and if you make a post and you get the server to busy page just hit the back button on your browser and your post will be right there just click the post button again, it works.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Im using firefox and if you make a post and you get the server to busy page just hit the back button on your browser and your post will be right there just click the post button again, it works.


this is what i do.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is what i do.


You have to be smarter than the machine


----------



## MrFishy (Jul 16, 2008)

RIU can be tediously s-l-o-w loading when one is using dial-up access, as I am . . . even w/o yesterdays server issues.
I was convinced it was caused by this this newer AVG8free virus-software . . . which I finally trashed for another, evening before last. PC now staying connected and _site loading much better today_ . . . so, you see, good things can come from server issues. Got rid of a bloated hog program that has THE WORST free help forums on earth/the net, which I doubt I'd ever have done had I not stopped by here a few months back.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 16, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Are you saying he screws pudding?


He very well could be. I don't know  The pudding remark was a reference to "Weeds".


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 16, 2008)

GOOD JOB RIU STAFF (or whoever fixed this)!!! it seems to be working A LOT better now!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 16, 2008)

thread closed it isnt the guests we are tweaking the server for speed results. If you notice its pretty fucking fast atm


----------



## rkm (Jul 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> thread closed it isnt the guests we are tweaking the server for speed results. If you notice its pretty fucking fast atm


No complaints here, I feel your pain.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think this thread is closed


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> thread closed it isnt the guests we are tweaking the server for speed results. If you notice its pretty fucking fast atm





shamegame said:


> I don't think this thread is closed


*Went to hi speed...plus server ...... = Zoom........
Now it's the holy f*****g fast thread.... *


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 16, 2008)

everything should be fine now we are just seeing how stable it is.....


----------

